# Hip Huggers Yay or Nay



## Pink_minx (Sep 24, 2009)

I found these hip huggers online from Free People. I might like to wear the brown one studs with a pair of leggings. I would wear them like a mini skirt with my leggings so my camel toe doesnt show! I dont have a lot of shirts that cover all the way down there if you know what i mean? Although with some of these hip huggers it doesnt cover the but area so I would buy the ones that at least cover my toosh. I honestly like them...so yay for me! 

If any of you seen Kandee Johnson's youtube videos in this particular one she is wearing like a hip hugging jean skirt...I also like this look she calls it a "Skapron".  I think I will dig through my closet and look for an old jean skirt, cut it a symetrical and do some designs on it or something! I think I will post it up someday and give you guys the whole look.  That will be fun! 
YouTube - Undressed with Kandee: I love the 80's outfit


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think those are bad...I may have to say Yay...not sure if I would wear one...but I might


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 24, 2009)

I def dig the brown ones with studs, super cute. Who sells the brown one?


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 24, 2009)

I like them, but I don't think that I would wear them. I think that the brown one is super cute though!


----------



## shatteredshards (Sep 25, 2009)

I think I have way too much of a booty to pull that off - it'll look like a belt on me.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 25, 2009)

that brown one is really cute. Are they supposed to be like a skirt???? I've never seen these before.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 25, 2009)

I like these but, I don't have a flat stomach to pull em off


----------



## tropical_smiles (Sep 25, 2009)

awhhhh these are what hip huggers are..funny.  I use to wear these alot a couple years back..I think like 6 years ago.  I loved them...they were great to hide my mini pudge *lOL*..i'd still wear them if i knew where they were.


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 25, 2009)

The ones I posted were from Free People...but I think you can easily make them yourself.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 25, 2009)

sweeeet.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 25, 2009)

I couldnt find them on their website
*edit* nvm i found them


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 26, 2009)

Definitely not a Nay for me... but I would have to try on a few to make sure it would be a Yay for me. 

I like the brown one and the black one with the corset type latches.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 26, 2009)

Are they supposed to be like a skirt?? I've never seen them before. I don't have a huge butt, but I'm not sure about them covering my butt either! lol!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 26, 2009)

^Hmm im not really sure...I guess they can  be skirts but look best on leggings of course no one can wear those without leggins unless you're a stripper?? haha but I dont have hips so I think these will kind of give that illusion of me having hips.


----------



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd say Yay, as long as they don't show the gap between the shirt/pant or hip hugger/pant. I think it looks better connected!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 27, 2009)

Ithink they're cute, especially the last one. But I think with my figure it would look awful but on others , cute!


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2009)

They look cute, so i'd say a yes, it's just like wearing a belt.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 28, 2009)

ooohhh ok i get it now. Yea, i'd hope no one would wear em without leggings! haha!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't know... they look kind of odd 2 me with what their paired with in those pics. I think wide belts look better if your going for that type of look.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 28, 2009)

There's a bit of camel-toe action going on in the second and third picture. :/

I'm gonna go with nay.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_There's a bit of camel-toe action going on in the second and third picture. :/

I'm gonna go with nay._

 
& with that being said.. why do mannequins have camel toes? Couldn't they have just made that area smooth? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pervert mannequin designers...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_& with that being said.. why do mannequins have camel toes? Couldn't they have just made that area smooth? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pervert mannequin designers..._

 
lmao!!!
I'm thinking that might actually be a real person.
But, hey, some mannequins have nipples so anything is possible.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 1, 2009)

I think that's a person. And any mannequins I've ever seen are.. err.. smooth.

As for the product, I say nay. I just don't see the appeal. I'd rather see a wide belt, a short skirt or just a long top over those leggings.


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lmao!!!
I'm thinking that might actually be a real person.
But, hey, some mannequins have nipples so anything is possible._

 
lmao your totally right.
Upon further examination I agree that is a person. The smooth white/gray/manneqin skin like shirt threw me off. My faith in humanity has been restored to an extent, minus the make of the nipple mannequins. & the person who didn't tell this poor model she had a camel toe that was being photographed.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Oct 3, 2009)

These kind of remind me of the band I used to wear when i was pregnant to keep my non maternity pants on when they where unbuttoned. That being said I'm sure some can pull these off.


----------

